# Puppy search update :D



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi everyone! 

I haven't been posting on here as much, but I'm still reading along and trying to keep up with everyone.

I figured that you all would like an update on the progess I've been making on my search for the perfect baby!

Pellinore was born on 10-10-10 and he's a perfectly healthy little guy! I have yet to see a picture of him, but I'm sure he's precious! Bonnie told me that he's ice white and absolutely beautiful. I'm going to be getting pictures of him next month. His momma is Misty and his daddy is Go-Go. I just can't wait to see the first picture of him!! :chili:

and now that he's been born, I feel so unprepared! :blink: I've been collecting all kinds of supplies, but I don't want to overlook something. If you guys have any tips for bringing the first puppy home or suggestions for neccessities, please share! Thanks!! :blush:

Annie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Congratulations and i can't wait to see pics.!!!!!


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG I am SO SO excited for you! Nothing more exciting than bringing home a new puppy!!! And I know you have had a long wait...only a few more months to go! i'm sure now that he's born, it feels more "real"  Cant wait to see his pics!! Congrats!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Boy! Oh Boy!! I can't wait to see his pictures either!!!! :aktion033:

Let's see....supplies.....

Xpen
food and water bowls
Nutracal / Pediacare
keep him on the food that Bonnie had him on for a while
spring water
toys
pee pee pads and holder
comfy little bed
small crate
either a nylabone or dried sweet potatos to chew on
brush & comb & small elastic bands
puppy shampoo


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations! What a great birthdate! You will love your little guy so much. Bonnie's puppies are as sweet as can be. Post pictures soon.:aktion033:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

I so excited for you...I can't wait to see the little guy.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you guys so much! I hope you guys realize how big of a role you all played in me getting him. Without spoiled maltese, I would've been supporting a byb or a puppymill and just thinking about it breaks my heart! Sm is truly an amazing place to learn!

Pat-

Xpen- the bigger the better? I found a zebra print one I want, I just don't know what size to buy! 

Spring water- keeps the tear stains down? I use a pure filter on my sink.. Is that like spring water? lol I'm clueless when it comes to different classifications of water...

Puppy shampoo- earthbath counts.. right? or do I need a shampoo that's specifically for puppies?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

how exciting!!! Yay!!! I can't wait to see photos and hear all about him! Congratulations!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Miss_Annie said:


> Thank you guys so much! I hope you guys realize how big of a role you all played in me getting him. Without spoiled maltese, I would've been supporting a byb or a puppymill and just thinking about it breaks my heart! Sm is truly an amazing place to learn!
> 
> Pat-
> 
> ...


Your pup will be spending a lot of time in this pen, so make sure it's large enough to hold his bed, peepee pad, food/water bowls and toys. The soft side pen might work, but the metal ones are larger and can be configured in many ways. Maybe you'll want both pens eventually.... 

Filter water is good. :thumbsup: 

shampoo....not sure....read the label on earthbath to make sure it's ok for puppies. 

This is so exciting!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!! Your baby is finally in this world and so close to being in your arms  You've done so much research and preparation already, you'll do great!


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

I feel like "we're going to have a baby" - sort of like when friends have babies (actually my friends, children, are now having babies). 

Annie - I'm so happy for you - you're going to make a wonderful mom.

((Hugs))


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Pat-

?Dog Pen Pet Pen Play Pen Puppy + 2 Extra Panels CI-604 - eBay (item 170558392944 end time Oct-30-10 13:57:46 PDT)

Would that work as a pen? It's not metal, but it has panels... Would metal be a better bet?

My shampoo says okay to use on dogs over 6 weeks I believe! Yay! 



Thank you guys so much! I'm glad that you're all excited for me! I can't wait until he's older! When I called earlier this week he still had his little eyes closed! Awe!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulations :cheer: so exciting. 

That is the pen I used for Lola, without the extra panels. It was fab.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie had mentioned that she has a couple of male puppies that are (were) available. I'm so glad that you're getting one of them and we can watch it grow up on SM. Can't wait to see pictures.

Annie -- I'm so very happy for you. I know that you've waited such a long time for that perfect little fluff. So many things to think about. Have you even thought of a name yet?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Do you have the registered names on Misty and GoGo? I am such a pedigree junkie. I like to see who is related, but don't recall seeing those call names before.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Annie, here is the pen I have for Bailey: 




It looks like the same one as in the link you posted. 

I actually have the 4 panel and the bigger 8 panel...and I LOVE them!!! The big one is set up in our family room all the time and Bailey stays in there while I'm at work during the day. It's big enough to hold his bed, puppy pad holder and water bowl, etc. This pen is HUGE though (the sides are tall) and takes up a lot of room, so keep that in mind. It works well for us...but Bailey is bigger than Pellinore will be. For him, you would probably be fine with the 4 panel pen. We use this one as the travel pen, to take to other people's houses when we visit, or to hotels. I really love these pens. 

I got the 4 panel on Amazon for like $35 a few months back which I thought was a good deal! I had a coupon so I ended up getting the bigger one for $30  These have been a GREAT investment!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Miss_Annie said:


> Pat-
> 
> ?Dog Pen Pet Pen Play Pen Puppy + 2 Extra Panels CI-604 - eBay (item 170558392944 end time Oct-30-10 13:57:46 PDT)
> 
> ...


 
I have an Iris pen, they are great and I really like the idea of extra panels....just in case you think he needs more room. I also have a metal one and a soft sided canvas one. :blush: oh my goodness. I use them all at times for different reasons. (hey I have to justify these purchases, right?):HistericalSmiley: 

Oh one more thing. When I have had puppies around I placed a remenant piece of vinal flooring under the pen (in case of accidents). Of course you could also use a shower curtain, plastic table cloth, etc....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I use a shower curtain under the pen in case of accidents!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations!!! I have a Bonnie's Angel too and there is nothing like them for affection and love!! Can't wait to see pics of your precious baby~~~I know you are so excited!!!:chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I just now learned the multi quote trick so I'm sorry for the ones before that I didn't get to! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Bonnie had mentioned that she has a couple of male puppies that are (were) available. I'm so glad that you're getting one of them and we can watch it grow up on SM. Can't wait to see pictures.
> 
> Annie -- I'm so very happy for you. I know that you've waited such a long time for that perfect little fluff. So many things to think about. Have you even thought of a name yet?


I'm so excited that I'm getting one too!! His name is Pellinore. You may think I'm lame, but I got the name from a college course called Hero and Quest that I took over the summer. It focuses on the stories surrounding King Arthur and King Pellinore was the goofiest sweetest king there was and I just loved him. He was actually the first knight Arthur ever saw and he inspired him to become one. I figured it would be a perfect little maltese name!




Bailey&Me said:


> Annie, here is the pen I have for Bailey: Amazon.com: Iris CI-604 Indoor/Outdoor Plastic Pet Pen, 4 Panels: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> It looks like the same one as in the link you posted.
> 
> ...


What a great deal! If you find another one let me know! 





The A Team said:


> I have an Iris pen, they are great and I really like the idea of extra panels....just in case you think he needs more room. I also have a metal one and a soft sided canvas one. :blush: oh my goodness. I use them all at times for different reasons. (hey I have to justify these purchases, right?):HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Oh one more thing. When I have had puppies around I placed a remenant piece of vinal flooring under the pen (in case of accidents). Of course you could also use a shower curtain, plastic table cloth, etc....


That's a good idea! I'll have to go to Home Depot and find some cute flooring.
lol Well I don't think my boyfriend would buy my need for multiple exercise pens just yet... I'll probably end up with multiple ones in the end though! 




yeagerbum said:


> Congratulations!!! Your baby is finally in this world and so close to being in your arms  You've done so much research and preparation already, you'll do great!


I'm too excited! Thanks for your confidence in me! :blush: 




Sandcastles said:


> I feel like "we're going to have a baby" - sort of like when friends have babies (actually my friends, children, are now having babies).
> 
> Annie - I'm so happy for you - you're going to make a wonderful mom.
> 
> ((Hugs))


I definately feel like I'm going to have a baby. and I've finally got Michael to agree to family pictures when Pellinore gets here! :chili:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

OMG!!!! Congrats!!! I'm soooo excited to see your baby!! I met Go Go last winter-- that pup is such a delicate looking doll!! :wub::wub: I actually thought he was a girl!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!!! :chili::chili::chili: I love the name Pellinore! Such a cute name and a great little king. You will make a wonderful Malt mommy! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

CloudClan said:


> Do you have the registered names on Misty and GoGo? I am such a pedigree junkie. I like to see who is related, but don't recall seeing those call names before.



I bet Pellinore has some relatives here on SM! It would be fun to find out!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

CloudClan said:


> Do you have the registered names on Misty and GoGo? I am such a pedigree junkie. I like to see who is related, but don't recall seeing those call names before.


No, I don't.  If I find out, I'll let you know! 




CeeCee's Mom said:


> Congratulations!!! I have a Bonnie's Angel too and there is nothing like them for affection and love!! Can't wait to see pics of your precious baby~~~I know you are so excited!!!:chili:


I'm almost too excited!! I keep dreaming that I have the email of my baby and I wake up... and no email :angry:




princessre said:


> OMG!!!! Congrats!!! I'm soooo excited to see your baby!! I met Go Go last winter-- that pup is such a delicate looking doll!! :wub::wub: I actually thought he was a girl!


I know! I hope my baby favors his daddy! I have no idea what Misty looks like though.. so I guess I can't really say that 

For those of you who are curious, I found a thread with a picture of Go-Go in it. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/98853-breeze-sprout-go-go.html




suzimalteselover said:


> Congratulations!!!! :chili::chili::chili: I love the name Pellinore! Such a cute name and a great little king. You will make a wonderful Malt mommy! :wub:


Thank you!! :blush: I'm trying my best to be the best mom possible for him!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I bet Pellinore has some relatives here on SM! It would be fun to find out!


That would be a blast! Once I find out, I'll have to start a Family Tree thread!


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Congrats*

what a delightful feeling.... puppy breath!!! I love it!:chili:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

*CONGRATS!* The new love of you life and I have the same birthdate. The next months will go quicky, and he'll be home soon.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> what a delightful feeling.... puppy breath!!! I love it!:chili:


Oh I can't wait! I almost forgot about the puppy breath!! :wub:




Starsmom said:


> *CONGRATS!* The new love of you life and I have the same birthdate. The next months will go quicky, and he'll be home soon.


That is too cool Marsha! Birthday buddies! 
I sure hope the months go by quickly! It seems like I've been waiting forever and a century to get the little guy!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So excited for you! :dancing banana: Can't wait to see pics of your sweet boy. I bet he's as precious as they come! :wub:


----------



## lori (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations on finding your perfect puppy!! I am so glad that you are having such a good experience with Bonnie. I wish that my experience with Bonnie was a more positive one. I hope things continue to go smoothly for you!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lori said:


> Congratulations on finding your perfect puppy!! I am so glad that you are having such a good experience with Bonnie. I wish that my experience with Bonnie was a more positive one. I hope things continue to go smoothly for you!


I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience. Hope things are going ok now for you.

To the op, I love the name Pellinore you have picked out! Very unique!! having a new puppy is definitely like having a newborn baby in the house! So many things to 'get' and so much to worry about!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Lori said:


> Congratulations on finding your perfect puppy!! I am so glad that you are having such a good experience with Bonnie. I wish that my experience with Bonnie was a more positive one. I hope things continue to go smoothly for you!


 
I too am sorry that your experience with Bonnie wasn't a positive one, i understand where your coming from. 

Congratulations again on your new baby and i just love the name you picked out for him. 
I hope that your puppy turns out to be everything that you want and that he is everything that Bonnie has told you he will be.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see the new baby! I have the Iris pen with 4 panels and it's been perfect for me. If I had two dogs using it I'd get the extra panels.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

lovesophie said:


> So excited for you! :dancing banana: Can't wait to see pics of your sweet boy. I bet he's as precious as they come! :wub:


I can't wait either!!  and I'm sure he'll be precious too!




Lori said:


> Congratulations on finding your perfect puppy!! I am so glad that you are having such a good experience with Bonnie. I wish that my experience with Bonnie was a more positive one. I hope things continue to go smoothly for you!


Thank you! I'm sorry your experience with Bonnie didn't go so well. If you want to PM me to further explain, feel free!




bellaratamaltese said:


> I'm sorry you didn't have a good experience. Hope things are going ok now for you.
> 
> To the op, I love the name Pellinore you have picked out! Very unique!! having a new puppy is definitely like having a newborn baby in the house! So many things to 'get' and so much to worry about!


Thank you! I love the name too! For some reason, it just stuck! and I'm definately worrying myself to the point of craziness!




mysugarbears said:


> I too am sorry that your experience with Bonnie wasn't a positive one, i understand where your coming from.
> 
> Congratulations again on your new baby and i just love the name you picked out for him.
> I hope that your puppy turns out to be everything that you want and that he is everything that Bonnie has told you he will be.


Thank you! and I hope so too! 




Chalex said:


> Congratulations!!!! Can't wait to see the new baby! I have the Iris pen with 4 panels and it's been perfect for me. If I had two dogs using it I'd get the extra panels.


Thank you so much!  I can't wait to see him either!! :chili: 

So you don't think I'll need the two extra panels if it's going to be just him?


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Annie, I think you'll be fine with just the four panels. I recommend you get it on Amazon...keep your eye on it because the price on there goes up and down, so just grab it when it goes down again  

How big is he supposed to get, does Bonnie know yet? The 4 panel pen would be a little small for Bailey to stay in while I'm out of the house, but he's 11.5 pounds so for a small maltese, I imagine it would big enough.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> Annie, I think you'll be fine with just the four panels. I recommend you get it on Amazon...keep your eye on it because the price on there goes up and down, so just grab it when it goes down again
> 
> How big is he supposed to get, does Bonnie know yet? The 4 panel pen would be a little small for Bailey to stay in while I'm out of the house, but he's 11.5 pounds so for a small maltese, I imagine it would big enough.


 
I asked Bonnie when he was only a week old and she said he'd be about 4lbs. I'm sure that she'll be able to give me a better idea as he gets a little older, but I hope that he'll be around that. 

and thanks! I'll be keeping my eye on amazon for when it goes down. Hopefully it'll go down before January! lol


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG!! I love your avater pic :wub: 

I say that there is sooooo little left until you have your baby in your arms !!! YAAAY excited for you 

hugs
Kat


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:Waiting: Congratulations...can't wait to see him!




Miss_Annie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I haven't been posting on here as much, but I'm still reading along and trying to keep up with everyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Can't wait until he finally comes home!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> :Waiting: Congratulations...can't wait to see him!


Thank you! :wub: I can't wait to see him either and have him in my arms!




Nikki's Mom said:


> Can't wait until he finally comes home!!


Me neither!! :chili: It's coming up so fast!!




Katkoota said:


> OMG!! I love your avater pic :wub:
> 
> I say that there is sooooo little left until you have your baby in your arms !!! YAAAY excited for you
> 
> ...


Thank you! :blush: That's Pellinore at 7 weeks.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Miss_Annie said:


> Thank you! :blush: That's Pellinore at 7 weeks.


Do you also have a picture of him at 9 weeks? (according to your siggie..he is 9 weeks now)

...:innocent: just saying...ok maybe I am hinting, I would looooooooove to see tones of pictures of him. Pellinore is SOOO CUTE:wub:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Annie, I was just thinking about you and Pellinore, knowing that he is coming home to you in January! You must be SO excited!!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Katkoota said:


> Do you also have a picture of him at 9 weeks? (according to your siggie..he is 9 weeks now)
> 
> ...:innocent: just saying...ok maybe I am hinting, I would looooooooove to see tones of pictures of him. Pellinore is SOOO CUTE:wub:


No, I only have his 7 week pictures. :blush: and he's 10 weeks today (my ticker has a mind of it's own!). So that means..... ONLY TWO MORE WEEKS!! :chili: I'm so busy at the moment that I know it'll go by fast!

and just because you insisted... Here are the others... :wub: I've already completely fallen in love with him!!

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=301303&id=598679084&l=0f9f5b7f1d
That's my album with the pictures.  



Bailey&Me said:


> Annie, I was just thinking about you and Pellinore, knowing that he is coming home to you in January! You must be SO excited!!


I'm crazy excited!! :chili: It's only two weeks away!! and when I get him I'll have SOO many pictures to share!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Miss_Annie said:


> No, I only have his 7 week pictures. :blush: and he's 10 weeks today (my ticker has a mind of it's own!). So that means..... ONLY TWO MORE WEEKS!! :chili: I'm so busy at the moment that I know it'll go by fast!
> 
> and just because you insisted... Here are the others... :wub: I've already completely fallen in love with him!!
> 
> ...


Goodness!!! I especially LOVE that photo of him smiling :w00t::wub::wub: AWWWWWWWWWWWH I think you might have a malt who will enjoy smiling as much as my Snowy boy does! I am super duper excited for you and just two more weeks to go:w00t: :yahoo:WOW!!! I can't wait!! please let us know (with pictures) once you do *pretty please* wish you all the best with your soon to come home baby malt boy:wub:
hugs
Kat


----------

